# A not so nice review....



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.marco.org/2011/11/17/kindle-fire-review

Wow!!!! I think it's fair too read it & see others opinions. But I haven't had these issues. & some of it really is personal preference.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

He is the creator of instapaper too.  I think he sounds a bit whiny though.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

He seems to have more trouble then most, but did bring up some good points that  many here have.
  He may have gotten a dud. I thought I did at first.

I think one problem is there's no "real" manual for it. What comes with the Fire is just a few pages, then they have more on Amazon. 

If you are completely new to touch pads, like me, then you need instructions on gestures and what they do also. The only one that was smooth for me right away was swiping.

I like the Fire though but hope they make some improvements. Wish they had a good manual as well.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I like the Fire though but hope they make some improvements. Wish they had a good manual as well.


Maybe we should write one and self-publish it as a Kindle ebook.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Good idea. We could make it like they use to write them.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't decide if I'm keeping mine or not, because I'm having some of the problems he mentioned:

•Many touch targets throughout the interface are too small, and I miss a lot. It’s often hard to distinguish a miss from interface lag.*
•The on-screen Back button often doesn’t respond, which is particularly frustrating since it’s essential to so much navigation.
•I keep performing small drags when I intend to tap, especially on the home screen. This makes the most common home-screen action — launching something — unnecessarily difficult and unreliable.
•I keep inadvertently turning pages when I intend to bring up the menu.
•It really needs hardware volume-control buttons.

Along with two others that have been mentioned in other articles/reviews:

I keep hitting the power button when I hold the Fire in portrait mode because it's right where my finger needs to be

The wi-fi drops if the screen goes blank

*I don't think I'm really missing the target.  I think the sensitivity is wonky.

On the one hand, it feels like most of the problems could be fixed with a software update (except for the button placement issues).  On the other hand, if these things can't be fixed with an update, I don't need something that is more frustrating in my life.  (It should take 6 or 7 attempts to bring up the menu and get out of a book.)


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Obviously these were his experiences with the Fire, and if I had the same experience the Fire would have already been in a box back to Amazon. It's a well written review and he makes some valid points, but most of the issues or problems he ran into, I have not experienced. 

For $200, my Fire has performed better than expected and I used to own an iPad (1 & 2). I have not had a crash (OS or App) except when trying to run some side loaded apps. I do not feel the UI is sluggish... It definitely could be improved and would probably benefit from more RAM, but I still think it holds it's own. As for button presses like with the back button, I have not had an issue or at least hasn't happened enough for me to notice. The only problem I have with button presses/registering is with the keyboard and that has more to do with the smaller size in comparison to 10" tablets. Also, I'm not hung up on the volume control... It works just fine for me. If they added a physical one on the next one, then fine, but i'd be ok if they kept it the same.


----------

